# WiFi use in Europe not working?



## tinpanalley (Nov 12, 2011)

I just moved to France and I have the Verizon CDMA tablet. Using the jt1134 ROM something bizarre happened that I'm racking my brain trying to understand. I'm in an apartment that has wireless service via a provider called "Free". The WiFi signal it sends out is seen by my laptop and works perfectly fine with it but the tablet can't see the network at all. 









It's so unbelievably bizarre. It's tested every ounce of knowledge I have about wifi.
- The tablet ROM doesn't even see the network in this apartment. Obviously it CAN handle b/g/n connections.
- The laptop sees the network here and connects fine. Perfectly smooth Wireless-N
- When we're out the tablet can connect to public, restaurant, and cafe WiFi
- We got our new local phones, turn on WiFi, immediately the apartment's network shows up on the top of the list

Of course, we already have local phones but I now HAVE to solve this mystery because I will probably learn something at the end of it. So, I'm on a mission now. Clearly something about the tablet is preventing it from seeing the WiFi network. 

Does anyone have any clue how this could happen? Doesn't seem to make any sense to me. If it was a regional thing then why does my laptop see it no problem? But with the Galaxy Tab I can't see this apartment's WiFi? I just want to understand this because I'm so curious what causes this! If anyone can recommend another ROM that might solve the problem that would be great.

Thanks!


----------

